# Elton Brand vs. Western Allstars



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

Elton Brand's 2003-04 Statistics 
PPG 20.0 
RPG 11.9 
APG 3.7 
SPG .83 
BPG 2.26 
FG% .518 
FT% .769 
3P% .000 
MPG 38.7 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dirk Nowitzki's 2003-04 Statistics 
PPG 20.9 
RPG 8.7 
APG 2.8 
SPG 1.02 
BPG 1.27 
FG% .447 
FT% .866 
3P% .333 
MPG 38.4 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Andrei Kirilenko's 2003-04 Statistics 
PPG 16.0 
RPG 7.8 
APG 3.3 
SPG 2.07 
BPG 2.87 
FG% .465 
FT% .793 
3P% .381 
MPG 37.0 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Brad Miller's 2003-04 Statistics 
PPG 14.7 
RPG 10.8 
APG 4.7 
SPG .85 
BPG 1.32 
FG% .510 
FT% .789 
3P% .400 
MPG 38.3 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Now some of these players may be more talented than Elton Brand, but EB is having a superior season compared to all of them. Why the hell is Brad Miller there? He's not even the best PF on his team (He is playing PF this season so I consider him a PF). Andre Kirilenko is good, but he isnt an allstar player...yet. Dirk is an allstar, but he is having a sub-par season and frankly doesnt deserve to be there. All I have to say is WTF to all the coaches who voted for these players instad of Elton. SHAME ON YOU!


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Let's be real.. The all-star game is more of a popularity contest than anything!.. So I can see why he wasn't picked by the fan's!.. But.. The coach's?.. I guess he's not the "sexy" pick!.. Dirk and AK have huge fan following's, while B.Miller play's for the Kings!.. Is it fair?.. Hell nah!.. Does it happen all the time?.. Hell yes!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Unfortunately, team sucess plays a huge role in being selected, as you can tell. Brad Miller was selected because he is having a great year, but he is on one of the best teams in the NBA, and he is a major contributor. 


I think Elton Brand definitely should have made it over Kirilenko, but again, teams sucess seems to be a huge factor.


----------



## DocBakk (Jan 3, 2003)

Elton Brand deserves to be on the allstar team this year but not in front of any of those guys.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Elton Brand is an All-Star player, no doubts about that. Wouldn't take him over AK-47 though, that guy has been nothing but amazing for the 'overachieving' Jazz.


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

To me, Brand is the 4th best player so far in the West behind KG, AK-47, and Peja. I think both Brand And Matrix got shafted! The West should've gone in with 4 Guards (Peja, Ray, Sam, and Kobe) and 5 Forwards (KG, AK-47, Brand, Matrix, and Zach). Duncan, Dirk, and Brad should be the the 3 Center rotation.

Shaq should sit his butt down and let the deserving players for this year to play!!!


----------



## dhook54 (Aug 7, 2003)

AK-47 was chosen over Brand because The Powers That Be prefers that as many WHITES as possible, make the All Star team.
Of course many will dispute this, but, don't the Clippers have a better record than Utah?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I agree with the white thing I am white and I believe this. I just want to see the best players who deserve it. I dont think Dirk should be in it.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BobbyDigital32</b>!
> Now some of these players may be more talented than Elton Brand, but EB is having a superior season compared to all of them. Why the hell is Brad Miller there? He's not even the best PF on his team (He is playing PF this season so I consider him a PF). Andre Kirilenko is good, but he isnt an allstar player...yet. Dirk is an allstar, but he is having a sub-par season and frankly doesnt deserve to be there. All I have to say is WTF to all the coaches who voted for these players instad of Elton. SHAME ON YOU!


Brand puts up impressive numbers, and is a very good player... but to say he's having a superior season than all of them?

Here's net +/- for all 4 players you've listed.

Elton Brand: +2.5
Dirk Nowitzki: +8.8
Andrei Kirilenko: +10.8
Brad Miller: +11.8


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: Elton Brand vs. Western Allstars*



> Originally posted by <b>BBallFan</b>!
> 
> 
> Brand puts up impressive numbers, and is a very good player... but to say he's having a superior season than all of them?
> ...


What exactly are you basing those numbers on?


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Elton Brand vs. Western Allstars*



> Originally posted by <b>BobbyDigital32</b>!
> 
> What exactly are you basing those numbers on?


www.82games.com

That stat is called the roland rating. It measures the teams +/- per 48 when a specific player is on the court, the +/- per 48 when a specific player is off the court, and their net +/- is the difference between the two.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dhook54</b>!
> AK-47 was chosen over Brand because The Powers That Be prefers that as many WHITES as possible, make the All Star team.
> Of course many will dispute this, but, don't the Clippers have a better record than Utah?


Should I even comment to this?

Maybe your forgetting that AK47 is one of the best defenders in the league. Also, look who Elton has to share the ball with, then look at who Dirk does.

Your statement is ridiculous.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dhook54</b>!
> AK-47 was chosen over Brand because The Powers That Be prefers that as many WHITES as possible, make the All Star team.
> Of course many will dispute this, but, don't the Clippers have a better record than Utah?


Incredible logic there.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

> Also, look who Elton has to share the ball with, then look at who Dirk does.



Q and maggette???
2 of the top 50 scorers in the league

im not sayin they have the talent of mavs but they arent exactly nobody when it comes to scoring and shooting a lot of shots and handlin the ball for much of the shot clock


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Isn't Brand 3rd in the league in efficientcy?


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Laker Freak</b>!
> Isn't Brand 3rd in the league in efficientcy?


Last time I checked, he was.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I thought he was 2nd, did he drop down to 3rd recently?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dhook54</b>!
> AK-47 was chosen over Brand because The Powers That Be prefers that as many WHITES as possible, make the All Star team.
> Of course many will dispute this, but, don't the Clippers have a better record than Utah?


I am confused by this because Utah has had a better record than the Clippers the entire season. So where did you come up with this?


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Weasel</b>!
> I thought he was 2nd, did he drop down to 3rd recently?


Actually I just looked and he is second. 
1. Kevin Garnett (Minnesota Timberwolves) 32.91 
2. Elton Brand (Los Angeles Clippers) 27.19 
3. Tim Duncan (San Antonio Spurs) 27.09


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

What does it take for Brand to get recognized on nba.com in the other statistical categories? At first I thought it was because he had missed those 13 games (or however many it was). But I looked and noticed that Allen Iverson has played one less game than Elton and he's on there in the PPG category. What gives?


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RhettO</b>!
> What does it take for Brand to get recognized on nba.com in the other statistical categories? At first I thought it was because he had missed those 13 games (or however many it was). But I looked and noticed that Allen Iverson has played one less game than Elton and he's on there in the PPG category. What gives?


I dont know either. I was looking in the newspaper and they had Elton on the FG% leaders list, but not the rebounding list. I know damn well he is a top 10 rebounder in the league, but everytime I look at the top rebounding list he isnt there.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

the reason why he didnt deserve to be an allstar over AK47 Miller or Dirk is the same reason hes not on the rebounding leaders board. He missed too many games. He must not have enough total rebounds to qualify for the stat. He'll catch up I bet. And about the allstar thing, there were so many forwards that they had to split hairs, so the coatches probably looked at the other three and desided they had contributed more because they played more, plus, there teams are better...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Muffin</b>!
> To me, Brand is the 4th best player so far in the West behind KG, AK-47, and Peja. I think both Brand And Matrix got shafted! The West should've gone in with 4 Guards (Peja, Ray, Sam, and Kobe) and 5 Forwards (KG, AK-47, Brand, Matrix, and Zach). Duncan, Dirk, and Brad should be the the 3 Center rotation.
> 
> Shaq should sit his butt down and let the deserving players for this year to play!!!


Brad Miller, Shawn Marion and Zach Randolph ahead of Shaq?:no: :laugh:


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Brad Miller, Shawn Marion and Zach Randolph ahead of Shaq?:no: :laugh:


Shaq is a fat slob on the decline.


----------

